# Sea temperatures, confused ?



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hiya,

I have a question about sea temperatures.

Why is it that the water in the sea on the costa del sol is colder than sea-water in the North of Spain ?

Maybe its only a temporal thing, but for instance its 16 degrees on the CDS right now and yet its 20 degrees in the North.

I find this quite baffling, anyone know the answer ?


Dave :ranger:


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Noone got an idea what the answer might be ?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Noone got an idea what the answer might be ?


Im afraid I have no answers for you !!! but just felt so sad that no one else had replied !!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Not sure if I'm right but it maybe to do with the North Atlantic Drift(Gulf Stream) this keeps the sea temperatures up all along the coast from Portugal to Ireland and Scotland.

But I don't understand why the Med is so low, it should have gotten higher by now, it is usual to be colder in late Spring due to the Volume of melt water coming from European mountains, but normally by the end of the summer the Med will be much hotter than the Atlantic,


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Not sure if I'm right but it maybe to do with the North Atlantic Drift(Gulf Stream) this keeps the sea temperatures up all along the coast from Portugal to Ireland and Scotland.
> 
> But I don't understand why the Med is so low, it should have gotten higher by now, it is usual to be colder in late Spring due to the Volume of melt water coming from European mountains, but normally by the end of the summer the Med will be much hotter than the Atlantic,


Hi Mayotom and thanks for your reply.

I would love to know the answer. We went to the beach in Marbella at the weekend and the sea was ice-cold, so much so that very few people would enter the sea

My OH commented that the sea on the Med is colder (now) than the Atlantic up on the north coast. We then looked it up on the internet and found it was true.

Its a mystery to me and I think someone should contact the media and ask them why to report on the reason why...

Dave :ranger:


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

After a little further investigation we find the following:


Cantabrico sea (Cantabria & Asturias) = 20 degrees

Atlantico ocean (Galicia) = very cold...sorry Tally - lol 


Med meets Atlantic current (Costa del Sol) = 16 degrees


Med (Valencia) = much warmer...maybe Strav or someone can tell us the actual temperature of the sea as of today ?


Well you lean something new every day, Dave :ranger:


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> After a little further investigation we find the following:
> 
> 
> Cantabrico sea (Cantabria & Asturias) = 20 degrees
> ...


Hi Dave,
Thanks to Einstein, I will find the sea warmer in Galicia this summer than you will in the South. The man said that relativity is everything and I agree. If I'm lying on a beach at 30 degrees and you're lying on a beach at 45 degrees, your water had better be bloody hot - or it's gona be cold even when it isn't... if you get Einsteins drift 

Xose


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Interesting one.
I believe increase in the sea temp always lags well behind adjacent land mass temps and there are sizable land masses on the Sol in relation to the sea.
The gulf stream moves first across to the Northern half of Europe before circulating back to the South and drifting back to the West by way of the Canaries,approx.
Hence the annual rowing boat race from the Canaries to Central America.
(They virtually drift across by themselves.)
With regard to the Valencia area,maybe thats because the Med is more static and shallower than the Atlantic ,so the Sun has a better chance to heat it quicker.
Just my two-penneth for what its worth.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Xose said:


> Hi Dave,
> Thanks to Einstein, I will find the sea warmer in Galicia this summer than you will in the South. The man said that relativity is everything and I agree. If I'm lying on a beach at 30 degrees and you're lying on a beach at 45 degrees, your water had better be bloody hot - or it's gona be cold even when it isn't... if you get Einsteins drift
> 
> Xose


Ah yes I thik you could be on to something there. Very good indeed


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Xose said:


> Hi Dave,
> Thanks to Einstein, I will find the sea warmer in Galicia this summer than you will in the South. The man said that relativity is everything and I agree. If I'm lying on a beach at 30 degrees and you're lying on a beach at 45 degrees, your water had better be bloody hot - or it's gona be cold even when it isn't... if you get Einsteins drift
> 
> Xose



I've thought about it a bit more and discussed it with the OH and we think that although you have a good point, your explanation does not cover the reason why the actual sea-water temperature is only 16 degrees on the Costa del Sol and yet in the Cantabrico its 20 degrees

Any thoughts ?

Dave :ranger:


----------



## almendros (Aug 14, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I have a question about sea temperatures.
> 
> ...



I don't know where you get your figures but they look seriously wrong. Look at this site

Wetter : Wetterzentrale : Top Karten : Diverse Karten

Select Wassertemperaturen and then Europa.


----------

